# 20.3.8 Coming Soon



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

New Priority List is up for 20.3.8:
http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_3_8 (note tivo.com/priority redirects to the priority_20_3_8 page now). Also, as the quote below shows, Minis and Roamios don't need to add their TSNs to the list. They'll update as soon as it's released, supposedly.


> We are preparing to release a software update (20.3.8) for TiVo Premiere, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Roamio boxes. TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini boxes will automatically receive the update on the day it becomes available. TiVo Premiere boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.
> 
> Note: Only TiVo Premiere boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> New Priority List is up for 20.3.8:
> http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_3_8 (note tivo.com/priority redirects to the priority_20_3_8 page now). Also, as the quote below shows, Minis and Roamios don't need to add their TSNs to the list. They'll update as soon as it's released, supposedly.


Any one know what the premiere's get with the update?


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

Am I missing where it says what the update fixes/changes/adds?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

According to this posting it sounds like an immediate update is needed to fix issues with the TiVo N WiFi Adapter. I have seen several postings on Facebook regarding the same issue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9923584#post9923584


carolynannmaher said:


> I talked to TiVo support yesterday and they told me TiVo is going to send out an update to the Fall 2013 download in the next 7-10 days. She admitted it has caused problems with customers who use wireless. In the meantime, she had me revert to the SD menu and reboot everything again - and return the IP address to DHCP - and it worked. So I'm back in action and hope to go back to HD menu after the next service update. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

the block said:


> Am I missing where it says what the update fixes/changes/adds?


There's also this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9906477#post9906477


rainwater said:


> Change the padding time on an individual recording (that is a season pass) before it airs and you will get a duplicate recording that appears as if it is a manual recording.





TiVoMargret said:


> I believe it is fixed in the *next* update. I'm currently expecting that update in mid-December.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hopefully they'll fix the bug with the grid guide jumping back to current time, at inconvenient times.

If they consider it a "feature", then maybe a toggle to turn it on/off would be nice.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I purchased my Premiere from BB, but TiVo site says I'm not eligible for priority update. Weird.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Hopefully they'll fix the bug with the grid guide


I pm'd TiVoMargret on Nov. 11 and she assured me v20.3.8 fixes the grid guide bug.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9911911#post9911911


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

gonzotek said:


> There's also this:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9906477#post9906477


I'm seeing this on my box too


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I purchased my Premiere from BB, but TiVo site says I'm not eligible for priority update. Weird.


It says or a retailer (ie: best buy).... its just the way tivo trys to explain to people that got thier tivo from their cable company that they don't have a retail boc.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

spaldingclan said:


> I'm seeing this on my box too


I'm not.

The padded recording producing an extra recording bug seems to only affect some models. My details are in my signature. What model(s) are yours?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I purchased my Premiere from BB, but TiVo site says I'm not eligible for priority update. Weird.


I got both of my Premiere's from Best Buy and it not only accepted them it told me they both would be part of the first group.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

the block said:


> Am I missing where it says what the update fixes/changes/adds?


I was told by Margret that it will include multiple tuning retries to fix the numerous V53/58 channel tuning errors, similar to what I reported the way Ceton does it.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I was told by Margret that it will include multiple tuning retries to fix the numerous V53/58 channel tuning errors, similar to what I reported the way Ceton does it.


Oh, at least that's something.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I hope this addresses Netflix related and other random reboots. It would also be nice to get Netflix profiles back.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> Oh, at least that's something.


Oooh, nice!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Wait. What? Somehow I'm in a Roamio Forum discussing Premiers? I must have pushed the wrong button somewhere, maybe a software problem? Did my computer just reboot? Is 42 really the meaning of life?


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

ustavio said:


> Wait. What? Somehow I'm in a Roamio Forum discussing Premiers? I must have pushed the wrong button somewhere, maybe a software problem? Did my computer just reboot? Is 42 really the meaning of life?


No...4 is the meaning of life. 42 is and has almost always been the meaning of life, the universe, and everything. RIP DA, you were taken from us way too soon!


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

42 is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything. Unfortunately the computation which revealed that answer did not also reveal the question .


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Well then, "so long and thanks for all the fish".....


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


So it looks as though the Premieres will get the same Netflix player which is now on the Roamios (and Roku 3s, Xbox 360s, PS3s and PS4s among other things). The player features Profiles and the Kids UI; it runs very smoothly on Roamio and someone hacked a Premiere after a recent update added the Opera platform to it to make it run the new Netflix player and reports that it its only a little less responsive. EDIT: I was wrong about that--it was moyekj, who report here that he got the HTML5/Webkit version of the Netflix UI which came with Roamio (also with Profiles and the Kids UI) to run on his Premiere and that it was markedly slower than on Roamio. Indications are that this new one eschews the use of Webkit, replaced with a custom layout/rendering engine optimized for their UI, which ought to run more smoothly on slower platforms.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> So it looks as though the Premieres will get the same Netflix player which is now on the Roamios (and Roku 3s, Xbox 360s, PS3s and PS4s among other things). The player features Profiles and the Kids UI; .


My PS3 gets profiles but my Roamio still doesn't. I haven't discovered anything that indicates that this update will add (return) profiles to the Roamio. It would be a curious development if the Premiere got profiles but not the Roamio. My Blu-Ray players still use an older Netflix UI (with Grey bars), still get profiles and the ability to "restart from the beginning". And I don't have to deal with random Netflix reboots .....which are still an obnoxious reality with the Roamio Netflix UI.

But one can always hope.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

ustavio said:


> My PS3 gets profiles but my Roamio still doesn't. I haven't discovered anything that indicates that this update will add (return) profiles to the Roamio.


You're right--Roamio is the only one of the four devices I have with that UI which doesn't have profile support, for reasons unknown (Roku 3, PS3 and Xbox 360 being the others). I'd forgotten that.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone get this update yet?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Nothing yet but as in the past I would expect TiVoMargaret to post a thread with changes once it starts to roll out.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone get this update yet?


Yes....last night....after reboot, had the C133 problem and I STILL have it this morning.:down::down::down:


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Yes....last night....after reboot, had the C133 problem and I STILL have it this morning.:down::down::down:


Is that yes to the software update or to the C133 problem, I had the C133 problem on and off last night in CT, I wonder if the people that service the TiVo servers have been pulled off to help with the servers for the* ACA *?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

lessd said:


> ...I wonder if the people that service the TiVo servers have been pulled off to help with the servers for the* ACA *?


We're all doomed. Dooooomed.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> Is that yes to the software update or to the C133 problem, I had the C133 problem on and off last night in CT, I wonder if the people that service the TiVo servers have been pulled off to help with the servers for the ACA ?





gonzotek said:


> We're all doomed. Dooooomed.


No it just means when you go to your Specialist now and they try to do an MRI, EKG, ECG, CAT Scan, X-Ray, etc on you they won't be able to get the machine to tune properly! :/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lessd said:


> Is that yes to the software update or to the C133 problem, I had the C133 problem on and off last night in CT, I wonder if the people that service the TiVo servers have been pulled off to help with the servers for the* ACA *?


Yes to the software update.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

mikeyts said:


> 42 is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything. Unfortunately the computation which revealed that answer did not also reveal the question .


Quite right! I short cut it. T'was the ultimate example of you get what you asked for!


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Just connected with Roamio Pro, it downloaded something large, then pending restart, now says installing an update.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Just connected with Roamio Pro, it downloaded something large, then pending restart, now says installing an update.


Yep, now have 20.3.8 on Roamio.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I got the update on one of my Roamio's as well. I haven't checked the other yet.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Loading the other 6 boxes now. Soon all 7 on 20.3.8.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I got it on my Roamio basic. Just bug fixes, right? I don't see anything obviously new; Netflix still doesn't have profiles. (If and when they add them back it's probably not going to take a firmware update).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

My Roamio connected at 5pm automatically and nothing. At 11pm, I forced a call, just for giggles, and sure enough, it is now "pending restart".


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

lessd said:


> I wonder if the people that service the TiVo servers have been pulled off to help with the servers for the* ACA *?


As long as the people who service the ACA servers haven't been pulled off to help with the Tivo servers we should be ok.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> According to this posting it sounds like an immediate update is needed to fix issues with the TiVo N WiFi Adapter. I have seen several postings on Facebook regarding the same issue.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9923584#post9923584


per the release notes this still doesn't fix the wireless n adapter issues.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512353


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Applied the update to all five of my TiVo's this afternoon, all is well!


----------

